# Places to eat in wrexham for my sons adoption day



## MrsKLC (May 17, 2005)

Pretty much as title really, its my sons adoption day in wrexham next week and over 20 family and friends are coming to celebrate with us. Can those ladies that live in Wrexham can you recommend somewhere to eat thats nice around the court area

Thankyou very much 

Karenxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I can't help but just wana say congratulation. Have u tried trip advisor


----------



## MrsKLC (May 17, 2005)

Thanks kara

Please can anyone help, will even go to outskirts of Wrexham as long as its nice and child friendly, will need to cater for over 20


----------

